# seductive psychologists



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

hi guys i just start to see a psychologists and have been there twice
my psychologists is very young about.. 25 - 30 shes pretty and very seductive . when she is talking to me i sense she is sending me many sexuel signal.. like touching herself down there and sometimes she moar a little at the end of her sentence and ofcourse as a guy I find that very charming but... 

This is my first time at a psychologists and I wonder if other psychologists is using some form marketings technique aswell tryin to get their client to stay what is your experience? should I go see a other psychologists? The one I have now is a kind woman and shes do have some knowledge about SA but I dont know how much . what should I do?


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

ThingIwanteD said:


> what should I do?


Give me her number.


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

lol Im not joking  I have no experience about this stuff pls take this tread seriously!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If in doubt, whip it out.


Ohhh yeaaa!!!


Serously though don't do that, unless the mood is totally right of course:b


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

well thats nice but isnt she suppose to be professional? how is she gonna cure my anxiety?


----------



## EllenDorn (Jul 2, 2010)

leave. thats very unprofessional and doesn't help what you're going through at all. if that were me it would make my anxiety much worse...


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

ThingIwanteD said:


> hi guys i just start to see a psychologists and have been there twice
> my psychologists is very young about.. 25 - 30 shes pretty and very seductive . when she is talking to me i sense she is sending me many sexuel signal.. like touching herself down there and sometimes she moar a little at the end of her sentence and ofcourse as a guy I find that very charming but...


Like ACTUALLY touching her genitals???


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Like ACTUALLY touching her genitals???


I would like to ask this question as well. Haha.

If so. Leave! That is so sick and unprofessional. If it's more in your mind, then maybe you should still leave, it may interfere with what you tell her. Therapists are supposed to be... well, they're not supposed to be 'normal people' to you. That means they shouldn't be seductive. They should be something you can pour your heart and secrets into without any hesitancy and have feedback and help.

I must confess though.. I may have a slight crush on my therapist. But I don't think it interferes much. We already established that he must be genderless to help me. Haha, he's a jokes-tar, so... that may sound odd.


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> Like ACTUALLY touching her genitals???


not actually touching but her hand are very close.. should i just leave?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You might be reading too much into her actions and mannerisms. If it's too distracting for you though you should probably just try to find a different psychologist...perhaps another guy.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Tell her you need some "sexual healing"


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

It's pretty common for someone to "fall in love" or feel sexual feelings towards their therapist. You could try talking about what you think is going on and see how she reacts. If she's legit she'll probably investigate why you might be feeling that way, etc. If she would admit to trying to seduce you, you'd probably want to find a new therapist ASAP, maybe even report her because she's potentially taking advantage of very vulnerable people. 

Although in your position and depending on what she looked like, I might have a hard time doing that.

LOL, at this in the Triumph section.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd bet huge money this is all in your head.

My experience is when someone really does want you you know. If your not sure its because they don't.

Its like when your in public and think you see someone you know. If you think it might be them it never is. When its really them you know its them right away.


FWIW, not everyone is uptight about adjusting their drawers in public. I was too shy to do this when I was young. Now I will adjust them in front of the Pope. It makes life a lot easier. So maybe she's just adjusting.


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

I think I should trust my terapist because Ive only been there twice but It gave me confidence and motivation to fix what i wanna fix about my life.... my anxiety level is reduce but its sad to know that the bond between me and her is only an illusion and Im fine with that! just wanna cure my sa and move on with my life .... btw for blizzard fan u guys should totally get starcrarf 2 !! off topic


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Giggiddy-giggidy...


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Reminds me of a film called Numb where Mathew Perry's character who has Depersonalisation Disorder and his therapist (Mary Steenburgen -woof woof rar raawwrrr!) get it on.

How old are you ThingIwanteD?


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

ThingIwanteD said:


> not actually touching but her hand are very close.. should i just leave?


My psych prof told us it's very common for people to become attracted to/develop romantic feelings for shrinks. It can happen for a variety of reasons, but the point is it's common. I agree with the others who have said it's entirely likely this is in your head. However, it's possible it's not, so talk to her about it, and - again, somebody has already said it - if she's coming on to you, then leave. She may be hot and I totally get the whole hotness of sleeping with an attractive shrink, but it's not a good emotional situation, and you're on here because you've got enough problems.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

Intimacy is a very powerful to in understanding another person's problems.  I don't know any cases where shrinks and patients get together and have sex but I don't read up on that stuff very much lol. I am sure it happens tho no doubt.


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

ThingIwanteD said:


> hi guys i just start to see a psychologists and have been there twice
> my psychologists is very young about.. 25 - 30 shes pretty and very seductive . when she is talking to me i sense she is sending me many sexuel signal.. like touching herself down there and sometimes she moar a little at the end of her sentence and ofcourse as a guy I find that very charming but...
> 
> This is my first time at a psychologists and I wonder if other psychologists is using some form marketings technique aswell tryin to get their client to stay what is your experience? should I go see a other psychologists? The one I have now is a kind woman and shes do have some knowledge about SA but I dont know how much . what should I do?


this is too funny, probably is all in your head but if not whip it out.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I think I need to go see a psychologist.


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

maybe its in my head but the point is Im getting things done because of her thats the fact... I think she know that! 
And my only goal is the cure anxiety and get on with my life if a little romance or whatever is in my head get me to wake up every morning aiming to be a better person ill take it without a dout!


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

How old are you ThingIwanteD?[/QUOTE]

Im 21


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it would be cool to get a hot psychologist. It would be something to actually get me motivated into going to each session and even look forward to them  Hell, she might even give you good dating advice! However, if it feels like she's distracting you too much from getting over your Social Anxiety, don't hesitate to stop going to her. Your own personal psychological health is way more important than being able to stare down some pretty young lady. That being said, I think sleeping with your psychologist would totally be hawt  I wouldn't get your hopes too high if I were you though.


----------



## ThingIwanteD (May 27, 2010)

It wont happen.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

We have found the cure people!

Now all we need to do is employ sexologists.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

A good therapist is supposed to show warmth and empathy, make their patient feel comfortable and open. Perhaps she overdoing it a little? A therapist that is seriously coming onto a patient though isn't a good thing for someone actually trying to get therapy, it's very unprofessional and they're probably lacking in other professional departments.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ThingIwanteD said:


> It wont happen.


well yeah, disregard that last part lol >_< i still stand by my point that having an attractive psychologist would have its benefits though as long as she doesn't distract you too much. also, as many people have said here, definitely talk to her about it.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)




----------

